# Using 1200x for Gelfoam?



## karlam (Jun 13, 2012)

Is it appropriate to charge a 1200X for application of Gelfoam to a laceration? Is this considered a tissue adhesive as listed by the CPT book?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## sumeet_lawhare@yahoo.com (Jun 14, 2012)

*hi*

gelfoam is intended for application to bleeding surfaces as a hemostatic.

i am also not sure that  for this if we can code a repair code from 1200x 

my perception says,
 that for this kind of situation no need to code procedure it should be paired with EnM level........... cause if doctor is using gelfoam than the wound is very minor so no need repair code... 

Hope it helps   ..


----------

